# Organ Inlet Report 11/10/2007



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

We headed out of the crib around 12 Noon. Got the truck out on the beach and set up camp. 

We got into a serious Pup bite about 2pm on cut Finger Mullet -- Fish Finder rig. 

Two 24 incher's 
One 27 incher
One 31 incher

And... and 19 inch Flounder....all on the same set up. 

I'm sorry I didn't bring my camera, but the girls were calling me and telling me to get down here NOW!!!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Oregon Inlet*

Oregon Inlet. 

Forgot to say there was a 5' Thresher Shark landed on a whole Mullet w/ a 9/0 Gamatsu. Dudes next to me were catching the same amount of Pups. Nice sized Pupsters. 

Skunk


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Frozen or fresh mullet? What size hooks are you using for them pups?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Still got the "Babes" with ya Skunkape???*

Nice report,sounds like you're having a blast...


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Nice report,sounds like you're having a blast...


Yep, babes are here, toasted on wine....

I was using 6/0 Gamatsu (sp?) hooks with frozen Mullet and Finger Mullet on a Fish Finder.

The wind was blowing about 35 knots out of the North and it was FUN out there!!!!! The dog wouldn't even get out of the truck...she knew better......:fishing:

Skunk


----------



## Outcast1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey skunk, I assume you were on the beach at OI, can you let me know where you found that hole, I'm going down next week to fish there

chris


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool...keep us updated.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Oi*

About .75 miles down South from the ramp, you'll see a slew. Trucks will be lined up, and inch you're way in. 

Make friends and the Pups will be going OFF!! 

The water was clear and a bad [email protected]@ North wind was blowing, but we killed the pups down there today!! :fishing:

Cleaned and fried up within an hour after departure.


----------



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

I know it has been warm and has slowed the striped bass from showing in large numbers but did you see any striped bass being caught? 

G


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

PSUPOWER said:


> I know it has been warm and has slowed the striped bass from showing in large numbers but did you see any striped bass being caught?
> 
> G


No Striper's that I saw...only slot and over slot Pups and some sharks.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

SkunkApe said:


> Oregon Inlet.
> 
> Forgot to say there was a 5' Thresher Shark landed on a whole Mullet w/ a 9/0 Gamatsu. Dudes next to me were catching the same amount of Pups. Nice sized Pupsters.
> 
> Skunk


Thresher from the beach, now thats a pic I would like to see...


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Threshers...*

I hung a big thresher next to Bogue Inlet pier last year, she rolled and took off. Guessing 7' range from the area on her back untill the tail splashed out.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

rut ro---thresher? gonna be another interesting striper tourny


----------



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

I might swing down to OI on the 23rd from Raleigh, just make a long day trip. Maybe some of those striped bass will be around in some numbers I guess..

G


----------



## Outcast1 (Sep 18, 2006)

A couple of years ago my brother caught a thresher about 6 foot long around ramp 34. Funny thing the hook wan't even close to his mouth, he just got that big tail tangled up in his line and my brother landed it. 

Chris


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way to go*

Great job.


----------

